# Покупка баяна в Санкт-Петербурге



## kivik (1 Май 2021)

Приветствую форумчан! Где в Питере можно купить баян, юпитер или акко, сумма 500тр. Может салоны есть кто комиссионкой занимается? У меня еще есть старый юпитер 80х годов было бы неплохо его продать сразу, восстанавливать не хочу. Варианты Б\У естественно т.к. новые уже 700тр+ стоят. На авито выдает несколько вариантов. какие еще сайты посмотреть?


----------



## Mr.Big (14 Июл 2021)

Сколько хотите за баян 80-х?


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Июл 2021)

kivik написал(а):


> У меня еще есть старый юпитер 80х годов было бы неплохо его продать сразу, восстанавливать не хочу


За полмиллиона его можно же как-то худо-бедно подлатать? Пусть не совсем, но слегка бюджетно поремонтировать)))... . Или просто душа просит иного?


----------



## vev (15 Июл 2021)

kivik, 
Не Вы ли пострадали от мошеннических действий Льва Лаврова? Уж больно набор инструментов похож на сюжет на ТВ…


----------



## kivik (26 Авг 2021)

vev написал(а):


> kivik,
> Не Вы ли пострадали от мошеннических действий Льва Лаврова? Уж больно набор инструментов похож на сюжет на ТВ…


Нет. Вопрос закрыт. Баян продан. Деньги в ипотеку. Понял, что Юпитер вообще не хочу


----------



## MiKont (26 Сен 2021)

Доброго времени суток.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого в Петербурге можно приобрести детский выборный баян?


----------

